# Blooming Bird of Paradise



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

I love these plants. It's definitely getting to be spring time here in Central Florida.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Those are beautiful plants, would love to have something like that here.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

Mine had one bloom last year. How do you get it to bloom more? Do you fertilize regularly?


----------

